# Actinic light good or bad for fresh water?



## yoshikuni (Jul 7, 2005)

I found a 40w Philips Actinic tube in my house today and it fits into the fixture above my tank. I know Actinic lights are good for marine tanks with coral and everything. But can I use it for freshwater also? Would it cause any harm to freshwater plants or fish?


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

I you're wanting to use it to grow freshwater plants, then I think they will be very ineffective. I've heard they fuel algae growth and are no help to plants.


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

any other views on this as i much prefer serras viewed under actinic lihting which is what i`ve got.......

fake plants then aye?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

xmunglu said:


> any other views on this as i much prefer serras viewed under actinic lihting which is what i`ve got.......
> 
> fake plants then aye?


A lot of types of algea benefit from blue intensive lighting. Keep that in mind.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

i own a actinic blue fluorescent light for my tank before i did my research. it causes brown algae and i hate it. it's not that good in keeping my amazon sword alive at all, i have to open my window blinds for real light. just my thoughts.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I have hagen powerglow bulbs on my tank and it gives clear bright lighting without hte yellow look of a standard bulb. my plants grow like weeds with it. I can put an actinic in with this bulb and the plants continue to grow well even though it probably isn't helping them. The powerglow seems to do enough. I don't know if that's useful information to you but I've offered it anyways.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Gumby said:


> any other views on this as i much prefer serras viewed under actinic lihting which is what i`ve got.......
> 
> fake plants then aye?


A lot of types of algea benefit from blue intensive lighting. Keep that in mind.
[/quote]

I believe that *Gumby* and *akamakaveli* gave the answer...


----------

